# Help : apple tv et son médiocre



## agrippa (5 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je m'adresse à vous avant de faire un achat inutile. Je me suis offert une apple tv afin de diffuser mes films (très souvent mkv) de mes macs vers ma tv. J'utilise la recopie d'écran, mais si l'image est parfaite, le son est, lui, de très mauvaise qualité : il grésille par moment et sature lorsqu'une scène plus musicale apparaît. En gros les dialogues sont clairs, mais la musique du film, les éventuelles explosions etc sont presque inaudible tellement le son est dégradé. ​Ma configuration est la suivante : 
- Mon mac (MBA mid 2011) est relié à un cpl 500 tout comme mon apple tv afin d'éviter les lags. (Je n'ai aucune saccade même sur des 1080p).
- Mes encientes, harman kardon soundsticks sont reliées à la tv car l'apple tv ne possède pas de jack.

A votre avis, est-ce que l'achat d'enceintes disposant d'une connexion optique pour être branchées directement sur l'apple tv pourrait résoudre mon problème ? 

Je précise que mes enceintes fonctionnent très bien lorsqu'il s'agit de diffuser de la musique en airplay (via apple tv) depuis un mac ou un iphone. 
Je précise également qu'il n'y a aucun problème de son lorsque je fais une recopie écran et que je débranche les harman kardon pour utiliser les enceintes de la tv. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide précieuse. Bonne journée à tous. 
Agrippa


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2013)

Tu diffuses des fichiers MKV réencodés à la volée ou directement du MP4 ?


----------



## agrippa (5 Septembre 2013)

Je ne convertis pas les films, j utilise mplayerX ou VLC et je fais une simple recopie écran. Mais le problème est le même avec un DVD lu depuis un MacBook.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------

J oubliais, le son sature également avec les films achetés sur iTunes, donc ça ne doit pas être un problème de format.


----------



## Alino06 (5 Septembre 2013)

agrippa a dit:


> Je ne convertis pas les films, j utilise mplayerX ou VLC et je fais une simple recopie écran. Mais le problème est le même avec un DVD lu depuis un MacBook.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------
> 
> J oubliais, le son sature également avec les films achetés sur iTunes, donc ça ne doit pas être un problème de format.



A mon avis c'est un problème de "volume" sonore de l'application. Baisse celui de VLC pas au minimum mais presque et monte le son de ta TV


----------



## agrippa (5 Septembre 2013)

@Alino06. Merci beaucoup pour ton conseil, je n'avais absolument pas pensé à cette simple manipulation. J'essaie dès ce soir et je te tiens au courant. 

En ce qui concerne l'amélioration du son grâce à un kit disposant d'une prise optique, qu'en pensez-vous ? 
Je pensais au Focal Bird. 

Encore merci


----------

